# Nhận diên dây da đồng hồ thật



## avocado (13/10/21)

Nhận diên dây da đồng hồ thật Hiện nay với công nghệ tinh vi, có rất nhiều chiếc dây da đồng hồ được làm giả làm nhái trông giống như thật. Để bìa da menu nhà hàngtránh việc mua phải hàng giả thì việc trang bị những kiến thức về cách kiểm tra dây da đồng hồ chính hãng chính là biện pháp tự vệ hàng đầu của các tín đồ đồng hồ. Nhưng thực tế có rất ít khách hàng có thể phân biệt được dây da đồng hồ thật giả. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Các loại dây da đồng hồ và cách nhận biết các loại dây da thật trên thị trường Để có thể phân biệt được dây da đồng hồ thật giả. Chúng ta hãy cùng báo giá quyển menu bìa datìm hiểu xem có những loại dây da đồng hồ thật nào và mẹo phân biệt dây da đồng hồ nhé. 1. Da cá sấu Da cá sấu là loại da rất bền, khi ma sát không để lại vết xước. Khác với các loại da khác, da cá sấu thường gồ ghề có cấu tạo không đồng nhất, hoa văn đa dạng không trùng lặp tạo sự khác biệt của loại da này. Mặt trên của da cá sấu rất cứng chắc nhưng mặt dưới vẫn đảm bảo độ mềm mại cho người sử dụng. Da cá sấu là loại dây da vô cùng đắt đỏ. Các mặt hàng thời trang từ da cá sấu thể hiện sự đẳng cấp, sang trọng. Cách nhận biết dây da cá sấu thật – Nhỏ vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da, da cá sấu có độ thấm hút tốt nên nước sẽ ngấm vào da và lan ra xung quanh. Còn da giả sẽ không ngấm nước và trượt khỏi bề mặt da. – Với da cá sấu thật, khi ấn tay vào sẽ tạo nên những vết lõm do tính đàn hồi đặc trưng của da, thả tay da sẽ trở lại hình dạng ban đầu. Còn da giả thì không có sự đàn hồi như vậy. 2. Da bò Da bò là loại da mềm mịn, đàn hồi tốt, những lỗ chân lông có hình tròn phân bố đều. Da bò có tính đàn hồi, mềm mịn, khả năng chống ăn mòn cao và dễ gia công vì vậy được ưu tiên sử dụng trong tất cả mặt hàng thời trang. Dây đồng hồ da bò thật Phân biệt dây đồng hồ da bò thật giả Cách nhận biết dây đồng hồ da bò thật – Dây đồng hồ da bò có độ đàn hồi tốt. Khi nhấn vào và thả ra sẽ trở về hình dạng ban đầu. – Trên dây đồng hồ da bò thật vẫn sẽ có mùi da thú đặc trưng. – Dây da bò có độ ẩm làm mềm da, bạn có thể thấy rõ qua mặt sau dây đồng hồ. – Mặt của dây đồng hồ bằng da bò khi sờ sẽ thấy thô ráp, mặt dây sẽ thấy những đường vân dọc chéo không theo trật tự. 3. Da đà điểu Da đà điểu là một trong những loại da có độ bền và dẻo dai nhất, gấp 5 lần so với da bò. Da đà điểu chứa thành phần tự nhiên chống khô, nứt và gãy. Ngoài ra còn có độ thoáng khí cao, không tĩnh điện, cách nhiệt tốt với bề mặt mềm mại. Cũng giống như da cá sấu, hoa văn trên da đà điểu độc lạ và không trùng lặp. Đây là điểm khác biệt tạo nên “ giá trị vàng” của da đà điểu Da đà điểu phân thành 2 loại: Da chân và da mình. Cách nhận biết da đà điểu thật – Đối với da chân: Da chân đà điều không thể nhẫm lẫn được vì cấu trúc vảy xếp lớp đặc trưng; được cấu tạo từ các lớp sừng cứng, sáng bóng xếp song song và khít vào nhau thành một đường thẳng. Các loại da giả, lớp vảy sẽ không xếp ngay ngắn và sáng bóng như da thật. – Đối với da mình: Các nốt chân lông nghiêng một góc 42 độ và phân bổ gọn gàng đẹp mắt. Trong quá trình nhuộm các nốt này sẽ sậm màu hơn so với phần da phẳng. Đối với da giả, các nốt này không có độ nghiêng và không xuất hiện lỗ thủng xuyên qua tấm da đồng thời sẽ có màu khác hoàn toàn so với da thường. Cách kiểm tra và phân biệt dây da đồng hồ thật giả 1. Cách phân biệt dây da đồng hồ thật giả bằng mắt thường Đầu tiên, bạn kiểm tra bề mặt da. Một chiếc dây da đồng hồ giả thì rất cứng không có sự mềm mại và dẻo dai như da thật. Ngoài ra, khi chúng ta chạm trên bề mặt thì da thật khá ấm áp trong khi da nhân tạo lạnh. Nếu chúng ta nhìn kỹ da thật không hoàn hảo mà có những hạt nhỏ và lỗ chân lông. Da thật có tính chất đặc trưng của từng loại da động vật. Da thật không bóng đều, nhẵn nhụi mà có thể có những vết xước nhỏ, nếp gấp, vết nhăn da đặc trưng. Và nếu chúng ta gập dây lại thì các lỗ chân lông trở nên rõ ràng hơn và kết cấu ít nhìn thấy hơn. Bên cạnh đó chúng ta quan sát lỗ gài kim và viền dây – đây là 2 đặc điểm dễ phân biệt được dây da đồng hồ xịn bằng mắt thường nhất. – Lỗ gài kim Nếu là dây da thật thì các bạn sẽ thấy được xơ da và lớp da khá dày. Còn với những mẫu dây da giả thì nó không có những xơ da mà chỉ là lớp rất mỏng. – Viền dây Các viền da tổng hợp sẽ xuất hiện lớp bóng bẩy bên ngoài như nhựa. Còn dây da thật thường người ta sẽ ép nhiệt sẽ rất khít. 2. Một số cách nhận biết dây da đồng thật giả khác Ngửi mùi dây da Dây da ban đầu luôn có mùi đặc trưng: nếu một chiếc dây da giả sẽ có mùi nhựa, còn đối dây da thật bạn đầu sẽ có mùi lông thú đặc trưng. Làm xước bằng móng tay Khi chúng ta cào móng tay trên bền mặt dây da giả sẽ không có dấu vết. Tuy nhiên, đối với dây da thật sẽ có vết trầy xước khi bạn cào móng tay lên đó. Kiểm tra độ co giãn Bề mặt da thật có độ đàn hồi, mềm mại, mịn hơn da tổng hợp. Khi giá sổ tay bìa dada thật được đục lỗ sẽ hình thành các kết cấu khác thường. Và nếu chúng ta bấm ngón tay vào dây da thật thì sẽ hình thành nép nhăn nhỏ nhưng biến mất rất nhanh. Kiếm tra độ thấm hút nước Bạn có thể phân biệt bằng cách nhỏ giọt nước lên bề mặt da, – Nếu một sợi dây da giả thì nó sẽ không thấm nước – Còn dây da thật thì nó sẽ thấm hút ngay lập tức. Thử nghiệm bằng nhiệt độ Đây là phương pháp đáng tin cậy nhất để phân biệt dây da đồng hồ thật giả, nhưng ít thực tế. Nếu làm nóng lên thì da thật sẽ thu nhỏ lại và trở lại hình dạng ban đầu nếu chúng ta làm mát. Còn da giả khi được làm nóng sẽ biến dạng một cách bất thường, tan chảy hoặc thậm chí là cháy.


----------

